

AWS Start-Up Challenge - femami
http://aws.amazon.com/es/startupchallenge/

======
benologist
I'm confused ... is the challenge to just _use_ AWS and hope you're selected
as a winner?

~~~
timkly
You fill out a form to register for the challenge and you get $25 free credit
to build a start up on their platform.

The actual process for how it all works is here

<http://aws.amazon.com/startupchallenge/rules/>

~~~
rgbrgb
So that's one month of a micro instance?

------
Atomcan
"Those who are eligible to enter include:

(a) Individuals or sole proprietors who have reached the older of 18 years
old"

huh????

~~~
randomdrake
Individuals or sole proprietors who have reached the older of 18 years old _or
the age of majority in their jurisdiction of residence and have the full legal
capacity to participate in this Contest at time of entry_.

Whichever is older, 18 or the age necessary to participate. Its odd wording,
but it makes sense to say that you need to be reach whichever age is older,
either 18 or the age of their jurisdiction of residence.

